# Modellers armies



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Have you ever seen or come up with armies that you could or would convert every model?

Has been fluffy?/or have you created your own background

just as an example
A barrow King Army i was going to use the Tomb kings and use various other models to count as, classic chaos warriors for ushabi


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

most of my armies are like this my last 2 ogre kingdoms armies especially. i did an army based on golfags mercenarys where all the ogres were sculpted in empire clothing and had some dogs of war cavalry made from metal knights errant with loads of baggage for barding. 1 of them was in lizardmen style with a baby stegadons head sheild that ended up at games day for the pitfighting game. my newer ogre army is converted up as chaos ogres and every model has extensive mutations. i havent decided what to do next but it will be something big


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

the other day i played a vampire counts army that was entirely converted from an empire army.


----------



## daemonhammer (Feb 20, 2008)

ive played a dark elf army that was converted from an high elves one


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

orcs can be customised very well if you are good enough, but it can be vey difficult.
gobbos are fun to customise though!


----------



## onerattoomany (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm just starting Skaven and I have ben thinking about ways to convert the entire army. For instance I could mix up the slave units by including models from all the different races rather than just rats. Any other ideas on this would be good.  

- 'From the few come the many'


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

orcy madness, theres some beautiful conversions out there


----------

